# String length oneida strike eagle



## MOOSEHUNTER70 (Mar 25, 2010)

Does anyone know the string length of a Onida Strike Eagle bow ?


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

The length of the strings vary by model of bow. The strike eagles have three different length strings.
Short 49
Medium 49 3/8
Long 50.5

For more information on oneida bows you can check out www.oneidabows.net or call 207 629 9365.


----------

